# Looking For Djent Sound



## ChaosKyle (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new to this forum here. Before I begin let me give a backstory. I started playing guitar in 4th grade. I played for about 2-3 years and gave up about 2/5 of the way through middle school because I didn't find it fun anymore. Back then I played punk rock type stuff such as Green Day and Sum 41. As I matured I found myself liking more heavier types of music. Now a freshman in high school, I am a big fan of bands such as White Chapel, Animals as Leaders, Periphery, As Blood Runs Black, etc. After being in a post harcore band for a while, I started gaining an interest in guitar again. I had my eyes on a Jackson SLATTXMG3 7 string guitar. It has EMG's 707 pickups, Neck-thru basswood body, and comes in a nice black finish that I enjoy. My friend (who's dad runs a local music store) can get me an Orange amplifier rig (Orange OR15 Head, 2 1x8 Cabinets) for a VERY nice price. Now this setup may not be ideal for a heavy djent sound but what pedals would I use to get a nice sound? I know that djent metal has boosted mids but that is all I know, haha. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully I didn't kill you for having to read that whole thing.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2012)

1. You picked a horrible first thread idea. 
2. "Djent" is just a sound of palm muting. 
3. If you plan on being here awhile, use the search function.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Listen to rick
2. Read the rules, any thread with the word djent in it automatically goes to the beginner section.
3. Again, read the rules
4. Use the search


----------



## ChaosKyle (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the kind welcome. Now the search function is a great idea but coming across someone that would have an exact similar setup as me would be very slim. I have read the rules and did not come across anything in regards to "djent" = moving thread to beginner. Now Djent metal may be regarded as a subgenre of progressive metal. Failiure to acknowledge that it may have it's own distinct sound is seen as ignorant. I am asking for help and I do not appreciate to be talked to in this manor. I will continue to try to be kind and mature. Now if anybody can point me in the right direction, feel free to respond. If this post needs to be moved, then do so.


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 26, 2012)

which manor are you in?


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is some help. Watch this all the way to the end.  

You may or may not need a pedal to get the sound you are after but the Tubescreamer seems to be the pedal of choice.


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 26, 2012)

all joking aside, spent a few hours going through some previous threads, there is A LOT of information to be found here. I was a long time lurker before joining. 

If you are looking for a cheap, practical way of getting the sound you are after, look at getting the pod HD500 instead. Read through the entire HD500 thread and have a listen to some soundclips people posted. That will get you much closer to the tone you are after than an Orange setup. you'll find the orange won't be tight enough for that ultra processed, compressed sound you will need. 

Spend a while digging up old threads, listening to clips and most importantly, have fun! awesome to hear that those bands inspired you to get back into it.


----------



## Djentliman (Nov 26, 2012)

Now I have never played an OR15 but a good place to start would be getting a noise gate or two and a tube screamer. For budget, I would suggest a BBE green screamer. I have one and it sounds great for about 50-100. Next, would be to look at your pickups. I don't particularly like actives for djent so Dimarzio would be a cheap replacement or, if you have the money, a Bare Knuckle. 

Settings wise, you are heading in the right place with the boosted mids (the Tube screamer helps...level all the way, tone to taste, and drive all the way down or up to one for more coloration). Turn them up until you get a honky sound then stop and turn it down slightly. You also need to boost your treble(same method except when it gets fizzy) and roll the bass off for clarity(also the same except when it looses its body). A lower gain setting is also ideal for djent.

To the ones who first replied...Why bother doing that? Give the man what he wants like I just did and stop bitching. Nuff said.

I hope you have a great time hear and welcome aboard SS.org.


----------



## ChaosKyle (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you so much man! Now I am not very good with pedals and what not, so can you explain what a noise gate is and what it does? I know that the tube screamer may be some kind of distortion/overdrive pedal correct? Also, if you are familiar with the song Mile Zero by Periphery, that is the exact sound I'm trying to go for. Not sure if I would be able to do that with an Orange.


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 26, 2012)

Google. Google. Google. Google. Google. Google. Google.


----------



## Djentliman (Nov 26, 2012)

ChaosKyle said:


> Thank you so much man! Now I am not very good with pedals and what not, so can you explain what a noise gate is and what it does? I know that the tube screamer may be some kind of distortion/overdrive pedal correct? Also, if you are familiar with the song Mile Zero by Periphery, that is the exact sound I'm trying to go for. Not sure if I would be able to do that with an Orange.



A noise gate, to simply put it, takes away all the feedback when playing your amp loud. (Especially when using a Tubescreamer otherwise known as a boost/overdrive. It is a boost if you want to use if for tightening your amp and an overdrive when you use the distortion on it to add more gain to your tone.) Noise gates can be very cheap (Boss NS-2) or very expensive (ISP decimator). I have the NS-2 and it works fine for what I do.

The amps Periphery used on Periphery II (which that song is on and is a very good song BTW) are a mix of EVH 5150 III's and Fractal Audio's Axe FX II. I have never tried either but listening to the album and all the hype about the amps I would say they are very good amps. 
However, you are not going to get the same tone with just a TS, Gate, and or the amp as the tones on the album. This is because they are very polished and the bass guitar adds A LOT of fullness to the guitars along with mastering and just how they sit in the mix.

If you live near a Guitar Center or you aforementioned local music store, I would suggest trying to a/b several different amps to get a feel for what you like. The peavey 6505/5150 is a good place to start for djent. it is one of the most widely used metal amps on the planet and for a good price(probably cheaper than the orange). Beware, they do have a tendency to be very fizzy and that can stir some people to drift away.

EDIT: I just saw that your location is Jacksonville. If that is Jacksonville, Florida then I was recently there for thanksgiving and was at the local Guitar Center trying out different amps. I would highly suggest going there because everybody is SUPER nice, friendly and it overall has a great atmosphere. They also have a nice selection of amps and guitars which is probably more important.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 26, 2012)

Gasp


----------



## gamber (Nov 27, 2012)

In all seriousness though djent mainly does come from your picking hand, pick hard and articulate. Also mute your strings relatively quickly. As far as tone goes im sure your aware of the "standard" djent settings. Lowish bass, scooped mids, and scooped highs. As far as pedals, get yourself a tube screamer it further boosts your mids. Also get a compressor to smooth everything out. a parametric eq wouldnt hurt either, enjoy


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Nov 27, 2012)

Manor or Manner?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 27, 2012)

About the amp, you probably will be able to get a good sound out of it but not without some distortion or overdrive pedal in front of it.

Don't get the 8" speakers, that size is, in my opinion, not suitable for downtuned guitars. Try something like a Mesa Thiele cab if you want a big sound or else something with a decent 12" speaker. A 1x12" will do better than 2x8"

Don't rush yourself because you can get a good deal now, try lots and lots of amps and let your ears decide what amp is best for you within the limits of your budget. Better spend on something you like instead of buying something because it was a good deal. 

If I would've gotten the best deal on a guitar, I would be playing deathmetal with a jazzbox now.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 27, 2012)

If you're not going to play with a band I would go with a POD or then just get an audio interface and use some free amp plugins or Guitar Rig. That Orange will be way too untight and bright for that djent sound and even Tubescreamer won't help it.


----------



## cgraci (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a beginners thread don't be so obnoxious! He's here to chat. Don't answer it if your gonna be rude. Go show boat somewhere else.


----------



## ChaosKyle (Nov 27, 2012)

Alright guys, I have started looking into other amps, mainly the Bugera heads. I was planning on getting a 6262 as I really like the sound it produces. Does anybody have any experience with this head and let me know what effects or pedals I should consider getting.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

cgraci said:


> This is a beginners thread don't be so obnoxious! He's here to chat. Don't answer it if your gonna be rude. Go show boat somewhere else.



Actually a mod moved this into beginner. It was not posted here originally.


----------



## mcleanab (Nov 27, 2012)

You can't go wrong with an Engl e530...

A nice poweramp like the Rocktron Velocity isn't too bad either...

Do some research on these and see if they will fit your needs... both are great pieces of gear and relatively inexpensive but built like tanks.

Good luck!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

OP, a huge part of good djent tone is the bass. Like the others said you want loads of high mids, less treble and not too much bass. A lot of it comes from good picking technique and picking hard but this can be supplemented to an extent with compressors/noise gates/etc


----------



## Bretton (Nov 27, 2012)

gamber said:


> In all seriousness though djent mainly does come from your picking hand, pick hard and articulate. Also mute your strings relatively quickly. As far as tone goes im sure your aware of the "standard" djent settings. Lowish bass, scooped mids, and scooped highs. As far as pedals, get yourself a tube screamer it further boosts your mids. Also get a compressor to smooth everything out. a parametric eq wouldnt hurt either, enjoy



"Scooped mids" means lots of bass, little to no mids, lots of treble, like you took an ice cream scooper to the EQ in the middle. so "Low bass, scooped mids, scooped highs" would just be really low everything.


----------



## ChaosKyle (Nov 27, 2012)

mcleanab said:


> You can't go wrong with an Engl e530...
> 
> A nice poweramp like the Rocktron Velocity isn't too bad either...
> 
> ...


That Engl E530 actually looks very good. Sorry to change the topic all of a sudden but I am really considering that now. So I have some questions. First of which would be concerning a power amp. If I wanted to play somewhat on the quieter side, what power amp would you suggest. Also how would power amps having different wattage and Ohms outputs, what kind of cabinet would be recommended or would it even matter. I can most likely afford the Engl E530 but I may not be able to buy a high end power amp also.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 27, 2012)

You must not have searched hard. That or you don't know where you are. Every other thread here is ab how to djent or whether or not a given setup will.


----------



## Djentliman (Nov 27, 2012)

The Engl E530 is a very good choice. It comes with a 1.5 watt poweramp for silent practice with headphones or any cab. It says on the Musicians Friend website that you can use any cab with it. 
If you want a louder one, the Reactor FR Mono Block 50W Power Amp is a good choice as it is about the same price and is also used by periphery for home practice.

The 6262 is a basic Peavey 5150/6505 copy. If you are looking to buy it new, you are probably better off getting a used 5150/6505 because the quality and price are better.

Yes a cabinet does matter. It has a very big influence on your tone. A good starter cab would be a used Marshall 1960 cab. Others include a used Sovtek.


----------



## mcleanab (Nov 27, 2012)

I ran two 2x12 cabinets for months using just the Engl's on board 1.5 watt power amp and it sounded great... I'm using a Rocktron Velocity 100 now because I didn't need a huge power amp. 

Unless you are playing with bands and touring, it might be enough for you...

Just read the manual carefully about running the Engl's power amp... you need a stereo cable.

Hell, you could get two 1x12 cabs, or a stereo 2x12 cab (like the Marshall mentioned above).

There's lots of good gear out there to choose from... keep researching! Take your time making a decision. The gear won't disappear and more than likely you can find great deals on craigslist or ebay for used gear that's in great shape.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2012)

cgraci said:


> I luv how your so tough on chat rooms. And actually I was calling you and Rick out



Adorable. 

I apologize for my initial post, it just gets really annoying to see posts like this all the time. 

1. "Djent" is nothing but a palm muting technique. 
2. Any guitar will suffice for whatever sound you're looking to create. 
3. Periphery uses the Crunchlab/Liquifire combo for pickups and they use the Axe-FX preamps to get their sound, Tosin does have EMG 808s and he also uses an Axe-FX so there you go. 
4. I've used the Bugera 6260 and I loved it but I don't think it's gonna bring you the sound I believe you're looking for. 
5. Bulb does like the Orange cabinets and ENGL Invader but he doesn't really use it anymore.


----------



## ChaosKyle (Nov 27, 2012)

mcleanab said:


> I ran two 2x12 cabinets for months using just the Engl's on board 1.5 watt power amp and it sounded great... I'm using a Rocktron Velocity 100 now because I didn't need a huge power amp.
> 
> Unless you are playing with bands and touring, it might be enough for you...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I have decided on getting the Engl E 530 because from what I have read about it, it works very well with bedroom use. Thank you all so much for the help. I really appreciate it. So let's run down what I am going to use for a progressive metal/Djent sound. 
Engl E530
Boss Ns-2 Noise gate
BBE Green Screamer Overdrive pedal
Haha, I am such a guitar noob.

Edit: I don't really know much about cabinets but I am sure I can go in to a Guitar Center, try them out and pick one that I think sounds good.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=djent%20site%3Asevenstring.org&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sevenstring.org%2Fforum%2Fextended-range-guitars%2F204862-djent.html&ei=MC21UPG6I-WtiQfLzIHoDQ&usg=AFQjCNGs-dd49XPbrcmjzBlOL33VOz53Mw

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...zIHoDQ&usg=AFQjCNE5VIoJKhy5-hjNd6to7d6NahmWaw

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...zIHoDQ&usg=AFQjCNFNfYJVxVvDj147OB3HioCk_-mVuw

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...zIHoDQ&usg=AFQjCNEm0StyKdeaUejBYwG19aSvzwuyow

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...zIHoDQ&usg=AFQjCNFJShw2Xd4NXCmVNPea-VLkj0KBQQ

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...8YGoAw&usg=AFQjCNH0Qw4s9ngJQb0lVpcfUk9zgp6LiQ

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...8YGoAw&usg=AFQjCNEjXzkLOZmgtKmQxQ4_g1aQmqpSwQ

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...uoCQAw&usg=AFQjCNH_KoAHFqDQZZbOI_p_K1XmDmjN5g

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...uoCQAw&usg=AFQjCNFiBIypJUt_k-THS5nflmYjxhaDlg

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...uoCQAw&usg=AFQjCNGbhZfKMY_gMeQdzLMz78EKegi-Qg

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...uoCQAw&usg=AFQjCNH6FysJh2m6PE9F0IBMLTWo1AOomQ


----------



## cgraci (Nov 27, 2012)

Your moms adorable! How bout that you loser!


----------



## ChaosKyle (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you CYBERSYN for those useful links. I will gladly check them out and read them. And I am sorry to everyone for making a new thread instead of searching but pushing all of the hate and flaming away, I accomplished what I set out on doing and I made it work.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 27, 2012)

You're welcome mate. Heres a tip for searching:

Go to google...

Type in "Djent sound site:sevenstring,org"

(just replace the comma with a dot )


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 27, 2012)

Not sure why everyone in this thread is acting like you should know the ways off SSO on your first day... just ignore the negative vibes this forum is great for the most part.

Get a sick compressor pedal first of all, maybe like an MXR Super Comp. My dad uses a Keeley Compressor and those are sick as hell too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> Adorable.
> 
> I apologize for my initial post, it just gets really annoying to see posts like this all the time.
> 
> ...


/thread


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 27, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Not sure why everyone in this thread is acting like you should know the ways off SSO on your first day... just ignore the negative vibes this forum is great for the most part.
> 
> Get a sick compressor pedal first of all, maybe like an MXR Super Comp. My dad uses a Keeley Compressor and those are sick as hell too.



Every site I've been on has encouraged the users to use the search feature. 

It's usually pretty good if you can phrase a query in more than one way.

But here the word djent alone turns up thousands of threads I'm sure. This couldn't have been hard to find.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 27, 2012)

couldn't resist it any longer....


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 27, 2012)

I typically use google and scour the forum for my answers.

Thread starting is my last resort.

On topic...

Less bass, less gain, more mids, more treble.

Boost, gate and compress.


----------



## Djentliman (Nov 27, 2012)

Rick said:


> Adorable.
> 
> I apologize for my initial post, it just gets really annoying to see posts like this all the time.
> 
> ...



I do believe that number three is outdated. They use the EVH 5150 III for rhythm and Axe FX for leads and live applications. Proof of amp: Periphery Goes Here - YouTube

They have gone to BKP Aftermaths for all of their guitars. Proof of pickups: Misha Mansoor (Periphery & Bulb) Demo's his Rico Jr. 724 Jekyll Guitar - YouTube

Just trying to keep the facts updated!!


----------



## K4RM4 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you end up getting a pod hd500, hit me up and i'll throw some patches your way. I'm getting REALLLLY close to dialing in a djenty tone i like 100%. i'd say i'm 85-87% of the way there. Freakin line 6 and their new firmware with the Line 6 epic amp tempting me away from my engl and uberschall.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/219326-guide-djent-tone.html

There we go.


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2012)

Djentliman said:


> I do believe that number three is outdated. They use the EVH 5150 III for rhythm and Axe FX for leads and live applications. Proof of amp: Periphery Goes Here - YouTube
> 
> They have gone to BKP Aftermaths for all of their guitars. Proof of pickups: Misha Mansoor (Periphery & Bulb) Demo's his Rico Jr. 724 Jekyll Guitar - YouTube
> 
> Just trying to keep the facts updated!!



I was more referring to their live rigs but studio gear is always good too.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Rick said:


> I was more referring to their live rigs but studio gear is always good too.



I'm pretty sure they have BKP's in their live guitars as well, with the exception of a couple with CL/LF combos.

Either way both are awesome pickup choices.


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> I'm pretty sure they have BKP's in their live guitars as well, with the exception of a couple with CL/LF combos.
> 
> Either way both are awesome pickup choices.



Very true but they also only use the Axe FX live now.


----------

